

Startup schools: a guide to U.S. venture incubators - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/07/22/startup-school-the-xconomy-guide-to-venture-incubators-2009-edition/

======
vaksel
wow what a crappy product, they still have YC showing up as investing $5K +
$5K/founder.

